# Add multiple zips to one zip to flash in CWM?



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering if there was any way to combine multiple flashable zips into one zip to flash after flashing a new rom? I flash kernels and different themes after each ROM install and was wondering if I could combine them into one. Thanks


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, under setting, just click advanced mode.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

omg.beav said:


> Yep, under setting, just click advanced mode.


yeah that works, but what about creating one flashable zip


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

CWM is easier IMO. To combine zips you'll need to be able to write an updater script and combine your zips to a single zip.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> yeah that works, but what about creating one flashable zip


Potentially you could, but I definitely would not combine a kernel with anything else. Maybe if you want to combine all your theme items, that could work. You would need to know how to write/modify the updater-script to do it and it will vary depending on how each updater-script is written and the directory structure of the package.

The short answer is that it is probably quicker to just multi-select the ones you want and flash that way.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Potentially you could, but I definitely would not combine a kernel with anything else. Maybe if you want to combine all your theme items, that could work. You would need to know how to write/modify the updater-script to do it and it will vary depending on how each updater-script is written and the directory structure of the package.
> 
> The short answer is that it is probably quicker to just multi-select the ones you want and flash that way.


thats true. Ive tried signing multiple theme zips but to no avail. Ill just multi select then


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't know you could multi-select in CWM for zips....nice. Learn something new every day. This will save a few steps and some time.


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I didn't know you could multi-select in CWM for zips....nice. Learn something new every day. This will save a few steps and some time.


It was an epiphany when I discovered it too. It's handy dandy for other things too.


----------



## jcspecs (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I came across this thread while developing this, and thought you or anyone else might find it useful.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

You can basically drag and drop files from one zip to another. Some combine better than others but instead of creating a "kernel-combo-zip" I would put them into the rom you're flashing. That way you know that everything you're flashing will be written to the system and you won't miss anything important that the rom may need because of your edit.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

How the **** do you do this? Could somebody show me? I'm obviously doing it wrong lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> How the **** do you do this? Could somebody show me? I'm obviously doing it wrong lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


1) Download 7zip
2) install 7zip
3) Download your rom
4) Download your add-on zip.
5) Use 7zip to open each zip.
6) Put the files from your add-on zip in the EXACT same path in the ROM zip. *
7) Flash rom.
8) Setup rom.
9) Enjoy rom.

* Some, not all, roms have a _/system/etc/terminfo_ folder that has "duplicate" file names in it so Windows will error on it so you'll need to either delete that folder or use Linux to drag/drop files back and forth.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

this is how you flash multiple zips?


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, just use TouchWinRecoveryPro and flash multiple zips at the same time.... Don't go through the hassle of trying to combine zips...


----------



## exitium (Aug 25, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> Guys, just use TouchWinRecoveryPro and flash multiple zips at the same time.... Don't go through the hassle of trying to combine zips...


THIS.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Guys, just use TouchWinRecoveryPro and flash multiple zips at the same time.... Don't go through the hassle of trying to combine zips...


This is what I assumed everybody in here was talking about. I guess not. I used to like TWRP, but I've had many problems with it.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Just don't be lazy and flash the zips separately lol. That way you know you didn't mess anything up


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Wouldn't flashing the zips separately be the "lazy" route? Sure it's easier but learning how to put them together to mix and match sure isn't lazy and, imho, half the fun of sitting on these forums and doing what we do. 'meh. To each their own.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Axium said:


> Just don't be lazy and flash the zips separately lol. That way you know you didn't mess anything up


Only way one could mess things up is adding them out of order. If one is doing that, I think they have bigger problems that separate flashing won't solve.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Wouldn't flashing the zips separately be the "lazy" route? Sure it's easier but learning how to put them together to mix and match sure isn't lazy and, imho, half the fun of sitting on these forums and doing what we do. 'meh. To each their own.


This is what I do. I hid flash zip from sd and my folder is labled 00 FLASH so its the very first folder. easy to find.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> This is what I do. I hid flash zip from sd and my folder is labled 00 FLASH so its the very first folder. easy to find.


me too!! I don't trust myself to do it any other way.. especially when I am without sleep or coffee.. so many times I flash the wrong thing when I am up too late crack flashing @[email protected]


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> me too!! I don't trust myself to do it any other way.. especially when I am without sleep or coffee.. so many times I flash the wrong thing when I am up too late crack flashing @[email protected]


Lol, this morning I flashed a update. then i went to flash a mod zip and i accidently installed the wrong one lol. too sleepy lol


----------

